# NCC guys - 8/23 autox?



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

bren said:


> And now for a comparison:


 OK, that's creepy...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> OK, that's creepy...


 Ok...so what times did you guys turn? And what did Alex do in the X5 4.4 on R comps? 

34.9...finally beat Jetfire (who drove my car) on my last run. Hopefully will post in car video on Sunday.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

X5 has less body roll than iT :lmao:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

FSelekler said:


> Sorry for not being able to make it, too much work to do before Monday.
> 
> How did everything go, did you guys like the lot?


Yo FT! The autocross was actually in jeopardy of not happening in the morning. I arrived at 7:30; on the way to Lot F, I saw Rafael heading the opposite direction with a bit of a scowl on his face. Undaunted, I kept going and saw Kevin just ahead of me. Imagine my surprise when I saw trailers full of motorcycles being unloaded onto the lot!

Kevin spoke with the policeman who was on the site. Apparently lots E and F are rented out every weekend to the state for motorcycle safety classes. He looked at the reservation sheet, though, and saw NCCBMWCCA on it as well. :banghead: After some discussion the police suggested that we use Lot A instead. Lot A is about half the size of F. 

Still, the NCC guys worked their magic and put together a great event anyway. James designed a new course in minutes, a few of us directed people to the new site (and came up with an impromptu plan for the pit and grid), and we still got the first car off more or less on schedule. The course was really short (32-35 seconds) but we could essentially run only one car on it at a time. Still, everyone got four runs and the event went off without a hitch. Great job guys!


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I now have about 2.5 minutes of seat time in a monster wagon.  I was very impressed -- it drove much better than I had originally thought. Good enough, in fact to turn a 35.7xx, which Clyde couldn't beat until his last run.  

Still, on its first run, the #@$#[email protected] 4.4 X5 turned in a 36.3xx. His second run was a bit slower, but I didn't stick around to see the last two.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> X5 has less body roll than iT :lmao:


 Two stills of two different vehicles at not quite the same place through the same gate don't tell the whole story. Like, for instance, one of those vehicles doesn't have a front anti-roll bar installed.  :tsk:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> X5 has less body roll than iT :lmao:


In all fairness Nick was never able to raise the inside front tire off the ground like the X5 guy was able to do. :neener:

but the X5 was running Hoosiers :yikes:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

bren said:


> In all fairness Nick was never able to raise the inside front tire off the ground like the X5 guy was able to do. :neener:
> 
> but the X5 was running Hoosiers :yikes:


 Yep -- Hoosiers from an old set of Roadster tires he had lying around. That explains the ridiculous fenderwell gap. Those tires were only 225mm wide!

Several Salazarians had a bet with the X5 driver (also a Salazar member, a Spec E30 racer, a One Lap dog, and recently owner of a 996). He wagered a case of beer that he could beat us if we gave him five seconds.

Uh, his beer of choice is Harp.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> Yep -- Hoosiers from an old set of Roadster tires he had lying around. That explains the ridiculous fenderwell gap. Those tires were only 225mm wide!
> 
> Several Salazarians had a bet with the X5 driver (also a Salazar member, a Spec E30 racer, a One Lap dog, and recently owner of a 996). He wagered a case of beer that he could beat us if we gave him five seconds.
> 
> Uh, his beer of choice is Harp.


 I just wish I was there for the conversation between him and Woody that got this whole thing started...


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Ok...so what times did you guys turn? And what did Alex do in the X5 4.4 on R comps?
> 
> 34.9...finally beat Jetfire (who drove my car) on my last run. Hopefully will post in car video on Sunday.


 Apparently Alex managed a best time of 35.xxx. :rofl: I may have suffered the indignity of getting beat by an SUV.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I just wish I was there for the conversation between him and Woody that got this whole thing started...


 I dunno if Woody started it. Shortly after he got the X5, he emailed the Salazar list. "I will be driving my slow, heavy, grocery getter SUV at the next BMW autocross. Would anyone like to spot me five seconds a wager a case of beer?" Something like that.

At that time, very few of us knew that he had actually gotten an X5. I thought he was still driving the Trooper he had last winter, but apparently he bought an ML500 in between.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> Ok...so what times did you guys turn? And what did Alex do in the X5 4.4 on R comps?
> 
> 34.9...finally beat Jetfire (who drove my car) on my last run. Hopefully will post in car video on Sunday.


Can't remember, exactly. 35.6XX, I think? This was my first autox in the dry in the new M3. I'm pretty impressed with the car; there is a lot of understeer, but it certainly has enough power to bring the back end around, even in 2nd gear from relatively slow corners.

Watching the guy with the Z51 C4 was really, really cool; his last run, where he essentially drove every corner using the throttle to rotate, was impressive as hell (though probably not the fastest way around).


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> Can't remember, exactly. 35.6XX, I think? This was my first autox in the dry in the new M3. I'm pretty impressed with the car; there is a lot of understeer, but it certainly has enough power to bring the back end around, even in 2nd gear from relatively slow corners.
> 
> Watching the guy with the Z51 C4 was really, really cool; his last run, where he essentially drove every corner using the throttle to rotate, was impressive as hell (though probably not the fastest way around).


 That C4 was an automatic, even. He must've had a blast going through the tight course like that. He said the car understeers like everything else, but has the torque to swing the tail around.

In the second heat, Brian Hair was putting on almost as impressive of a show in his E36 323is. Seriously. He was drifting around the tight corners like he had a 5.7L in there.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

I am sorry things did not start too well, but it looks like you guys had ton of fun after all. I am worried a little now as our Sept 7 event is also at the same location, but I believe Kevin supposedly got two of the lots. I better check with him to see what the deal is.

Again, sorry I could not make it. Hope to see you guys in the next one.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

FSelekler said:


> I am sorry things did not start too well, but it looks like you guys had ton of fun after all. I am worried a little now as our Sept 7 event is also at the same location, but I believe Kevin supposedly got two of the lots. I better check with him to see what the deal is.
> 
> Again, sorry I could not make it. Hope to see you guys in the next one.


 I think he had plans for finding another lot, or at least having a nice long talk with the PGCC folks. The lots will definitely still be taken up by the motorcycle guys. There may be other large lots available, though.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I thought Kevin said that he was going to try to get Rosecroft for the 7th (even though he's already paid PGCC for the 7th)


----------



## jderry (Sep 24, 2002)

It was nice to see some of you guys there. James S. took my car out for a spin at the end of the day. The first one, he plowed straight into the first 90 degree turn and took out a couple of cones  ... I told him my tires weren't that grippy ... :rofl: 

It was a good demonstration of throttle modulation ... he posted a good time of 36.9 in my car. The best I could muster was a 37.7 in the second heat ... so a full second difference, although, in the fun run I did get a 37.1 after riding with him in the car... :thumbup: 

I am getting the snow tires taken off and Yoko ES100's put on ... I was tremendously understeering ... even AFTER dropping the front tires to 32 psi and running the rears at 42 psi (max pressure for LM-22's are 44 psi). :yikes:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You'll get less understeer with more pressure up front and less pressure in back, actually.

So you were the guy with the turbo M3 on snow tires?


----------



## SoloII///M3 (Aug 25, 2003)

My best official run was a 33.09.

I took a fun run in Glenn Ty's Silver '98 that was just a smidge faster 

John V
95 DY M3


----------



## SoloII///M3 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Results are up!*

That was fast...

John V


----------

